

Mt.Gox CEO says bitcoin exchange at 'turning point'  - nostromo
http://www.cnbc.com/id/101444038

======
scottoreilly
It's too bad that they're going under and taking everyone's money with them,
but the sooner they go away the better. Nobody will trust them again
regardless of what they do. The more they're in the press the worse bitcoin
looks.

------
empgodot
Maybe the aquisition rumors are correct... It's too early to tell though.

